# 13' 1968 Sears v-hull



## lowlight (May 18, 2009)

Hello All!
By reading a lot of these project everyone has shared on here I've been inspired to have a go with this. 

I just bought this little 13' 1968 Sears v-hull, and was wondering what suggestion you guys and gals could give me on some adding a deck. I would like to remove the center bench and extending the front deck about a foot back. My question is....would this extra foot back behind the front bench be enough to stabilize collapsing?

Also, the transom brace appears to be broken at the top of the brace.....is this a easy fix? Feedback please.

I'm in the process of rebuilding the transom board that you can see was a quick fix from the previous owners. And by rebuilding I mean, sealing a piece one piece board and replacing what is there now.

I believe for me designing the framework seems to be the most difficult part of this concept. I plan on buying a motor for it eventually and making a deck behind the rear bench and the front bench. Somehow the thought of creating the frame work for the bow seems near impossible, at least in my mind right now. So I'll wait to hear what you all suggest.

Thank you in advance for any input you may have.


----------



## grizzly (May 19, 2009)

nice boat, just keep looking at pics from everyone's build, and it will all come together for you. if it were me, i'd leave the middle bench in and deck over the middle all the way to the front. how many people will be with you usually? that will make a difference as far as going with a raised deck or just leveling the floor. my boat is similar, here's a link in my sig.


----------



## lowlight (May 24, 2009)

Well....I've rewired my trailer today with a new set of submersible trailer taillights I found at northern tools. The wire, wiring harness and lights were $26.99. Luckly there is a store near by.





Here's the link to them. https://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_138883_138883?cm_vc=C5503

I've decided to keep my 3 benchs and just add a deck similar to grizzly's.
Thanks Grizzly for your reply. If you can send me some more detailed pics of your back bench I would appreciate it.


----------



## ben2go (May 25, 2009)

That hull doesn't have enough support to remove the benches.


----------



## lowlight (Jun 14, 2009)

Here is an update on some work I've done so far to re-enforce the transom mount and knee mount.


----------



## ben2go (Jun 14, 2009)

That looks great.I would use 3M 5200 around the outside wood to keep water from getting between it and the aluminum.Cuts down on corrosion and wood rot.


----------



## ober51 (Jun 15, 2009)

ben2go said:


> That looks great.I would use 3M 5200 around the outside wood to keep water from getting between it and the aluminum.Cuts down on corrosion and wood rot.



x2. To make a nice neat bead of sealant, put to strips of masking tape - on the hull in a nice line and one on the wood, and then use your finger to smoosh it down and make it even and consistent all the way around. When done, remove both strips of tape, and you will have a perfect bead of sealant all the way around the wood. Works like a charm.


----------



## grizzly (Jun 16, 2009)

keep up the good work. sorry but i just saw your request for more detailed pics on my rear hatch, problem is all i have is posted in my thread. nice looking transom.


----------



## lowlight (Nov 18, 2009)

Here are a few pictures of some improvements I've made so far on my boat/trailer.

The trailer neck was bent when I bought my rig. It's fixed.





Added a bilge drain and lights wired.





Framed and carpeted the front.





Storage





Top view





I found a 9.5hp evinrude (1972) for sale $200, painted the boat and sealed the rivets with steelflex.
I took the kids out fishing on my first trip. No leaks, it felt good to stand on a solid flat floor.






Here are some pics of the kids enjoying the new mods made with me on the lake.









I still need to finish the back bench and floor. My next update I'll try to get a picture of my homemade trolling motor extension. My trolling motor has a telescoping handle but sitting where I've placed my seat it's a lot easier to maunuver with this handy little tool. Very easy to make and it saves you a few bucks.


----------



## yankyfan100 (Nov 18, 2009)

I've got the same boat except its a '73 i think. I like what you've done with it! I was surprised to see that paint job because it follows the same lines that i want to use, except i want to use navy blue.


----------



## jasper60103 (Nov 18, 2009)

Very nice and practical design. Great job!


----------



## lcdr frank (Nov 21, 2009)

You have done a great job. The smile on the kids faces are priceless. Your workmanship looks great. Boating and fishing does NOT have to be expensive. 



Frank


----------



## danmyersmn (Nov 21, 2009)

Plus you have one heck of a nice looking crappie. That thing would make a nice meal.


----------



## Henry Hefner (Nov 21, 2009)

Beautiful Job! Be proud.


----------



## lowlight (Nov 22, 2009)

Thank you ALL for you kind words and help on this forum. At first I wasn't sure how to go about all of this, but reading several of your experiences and challenges I've managed to get this far with it. Like I said I've got the back deck and bench to finish but was very pleased with the outcome so far I had to take it out and fish with my kids. We went out again this weekend and same results. 5 more nice crappie between me an my son. It's priceless taking them with me which was my intent from the begining. I'm very pleased with the results and I thank all of you! I do want to add some pictures of the frame and the sanding and painting of the bottom as soon as I find those pictures. Maybe someone can improve or use them for their build.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 23, 2009)

boats lookn great, mines alot simular cant wait to see some more pics of it


----------



## Andy (Nov 23, 2009)

Awesome job. Congrats on the build. :beer:


----------

